# Anyone in the Sacramento Area?



## Pulsar_GTi (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Being sent over by work next month, wanted to meet a few people from the US Nissan scene.

Cheers,

Ross


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

*Coming to Sacramento.....*



Pulsar_GTi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Being sent over by work next month, wanted to meet a few people from the US Nissan scene.
> 
> ...


When and How long? PM me.


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

I will be there next month, PM me if you want or email me([email protected]), I am trying to meet some people too.


----------



## Pulsar_GTi (Jun 3, 2004)

Yeah im pretty sure ill be over next month, still waiting for my boss to let me know.

Thought i'd better make a few friends so I can meet up with them while i'm over in your fair land.

Gotta get me some stuff from JWT on the cheap too


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

welcome to sactown, get ready for some hot weather hehe. let us know when your here and we can hang out n show u the ropes.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Well if you want to meet people just give us a buzz. I'm sure we can agrange some sort of mini meet for the visiting guy!


----------



## Laawaris85 (Apr 20, 2004)

"SuperblkStalion welcome to sactown, get ready for some hot weather hehe. "

hehe true ...it gets hot hea...lol Welcome to the Town Ross..Sac Town ...im seeing alot of 300ZX hitin the streets ..unless its just my eyes lol


----------

